# How to Price



## wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

I have a 3 mos. old Katahdin ewe that's red-pied and carrying black. I have no idea what price to ask when I post her for sale in the local classifieds. Any ideas, folks?


----------



## lilipansy (Jul 19, 2019)

Figure out what your area is supporting in terms of pricing.  Contact local breeders and find out what their prices are for comparable aged animals and look up listings on CL.  Here in Hawaii wean offs sell for $125 and go to $150 as the animal gets older and bigger.  3 months old is 1 month out from (most) weaning.  If she were a good size you could sell it (here) for $150.  What are her mom's traits?  Will she be a good breeder?  Was she a single, twins or triplets?  All of these things can increase her value and every area is different so you have to find out from others in your area who are doing the same thing.


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

She's one of twins. Her dam is also red-pied. Bought her mom for $250 from a quality breeder as a baby. This one is mostly weaned now - just grabs a teat as a "pacifier" for a few seconds when I take them back to the shed after grazing. Her sire is black, and seems to be a "target color" for folks in Central Virginia to breed for... spent $300 for him as a baby.


----------



## lilipansy (Jul 19, 2019)

Good breeding stock is worth more obviously.  Again, it depends on your area and what the market will bear.


----------

